# Develop view problem



## Jane54321 (Aug 20, 2016)

Changes to a photo in the develop mode in Lightroom 5.7 are only showing in the thumbnail view and not in loupe view.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Jane, welcome to the forum!

Do they show correctly in Develop module? How long have you been having this problem?


----------



## Jane54321 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just managed to sort it out thank you Victoria, a defective monitor profile!


----------



## riwa (Aug 28, 2016)

On my (now aging) but recently-calibrated Eizo monitor (ColorEdge CE240W), I adjusted the colors of an image to my liking in Develop. When I view the same image in Library (as a 1:1 preview) there is a small but noticeable shift in colors, even at 1:1 view. In Print module, the colors are printed as the version seen in Library, not the one I want, in Develop. I have restarted and optimized LR CC, but the difference remains. I found in the forums from several years ago a similar issue addressed, but not a solution I could try. Has anyone encountered this and/or can offer a possible solution?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2016)

Are they strong colors like bright red riwa? It's possible they're outside of the Adobe RGB color space used for Library module previews.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 30, 2016)

riwa said:


> In Print module, the colors are printed as the version seen in Library, not the one I want, in Develop



I assume that you mean that you see the same preview as in the Library module. That is not the same as what will be printed (what your print will look like). If you want to get an idea about what your print will look like, you should use soft proofing in the Develop module.

Like Victoria already mentioned, the previews in the Library module (and all other modules except Develop) are AdobeRGB. The previews in the Develop module are Lightroom's internal color space, which is much bigger. If your monitor has a bigger color space than AdobeRGB, you may indeed see that difference.


----------



## riwa (Aug 30, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Are they strong colors like bright red riwa? It's possible they're outside of the Adobe RGB color space used for Library module previews.


Thanks Victoria - yes, there is both bright red and deep blue colors in the image -


----------



## riwa (Aug 30, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I assume that you mean that you see the same preview as in the Library module. That is not the same as what will be printed (what your print will look like). If you want to get an idea about what your print will look like, you should use soft proofing in the Develop module.
> 
> Like Victoria already mentioned, the previews in the Library module (and all other modules except Develop) are AdobeRGB. The previews in the Develop module are Lightroom's internal color space, which is much bigger. If your monitor has a bigger color space than AdobeRGB, you may indeed see that difference.



Thanks Johan - usually the prints I make come very close to what I see in Develop. I understand it depends on the colors in the image, as I don't always notice a difference between the Library and Develop versions. However, when I do, it's a noticeable shift.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 30, 2016)

Does your monitor have an option to set it to AdobeRGB? That would solve this. Otherwise you have to learn to live with it.


----------



## riwa (Aug 31, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Does your monitor have an option to set it to AdobeRGB? That would solve this. Otherwise you have to learn to live with it.


Thanks Johan - My Eizo ColorEdge is an older model, and I don't think it has that option.


----------

